# Disability and Medicare



## Ina (Nov 1, 2015)

I have been on disability since January of '13, just after I turned 61 the previous December. After being on disabilty for two years, I was awarded a permanent  disabilty designation.  Last January I received both Medicare A&B. Now I turn 64 in December.  

My question is, am I eligible for the medicare suppliments this open enrollment, or do I need to wait until I'm 66 when I go from disability to SS?  I do receive a widows pension from SS since Michael died last December, and I get his pension from his old employment. Are the suppliments cost based on income?  Where do I stand?  I don't know if I should go to my SS office or not, some tell me not to trust them.  What do you think?


----------



## applecruncher (Nov 1, 2015)

I'd call them (SS) and ask.


----------



## AprilSun (Nov 1, 2015)

I have also been on disability and will turn 65 in just a few months. I was told I wasn't eligible for medicare supplements until I turned 65. Right now, I have Medicare Advantage but I talked to my insurance agent and asked him what would change when I turned 65 and he told me I would be eligible for medicare supplements. He is looking in to finding the best policy for me now and said he will get back to be. But, don't take my word for it. I would still call and ask them and see what they tell you.


----------



## Butterfly (Nov 1, 2015)

Do call the Social Security office (I've found I get more reliable information and better help at the 800 number than from my local office) and ask your specific questions.  They'll give you the true scoop -- I'd trust the SS before an insurance agent.  I've had insurance agents tell me all kinds of stuff that just wasn't true -- they are, after all, trying to sell you something.  

Be sure you have your specific information available and both your own and your husband's social security number.

Medicare supplement costs are not based on your income. Each one costs the same for everyone who is eligible.  I think, but am not certain, that you are not eligible to purchase a Medicare supplement until you are actually regular Medicare eligible (I think you said it was 66 for you).

Also ask if you are eligible for "Extra Help," which would pay your Medicare premium for you and also lower your prescription co-pays.  Medicare and SSI, etc., are complicated as all get out and you want to make sure you are getting all the benefits for which you are available.


----------



## Ina (Nov 1, 2015)

@ Applecruncher, Aprilsun, and Butterfly,
Thank you all for your answers, and I will be calling the 800 SS number.  It does look like I'm not yet eligble for the supplements, and now I feel much better that I still have plenty of time to get things straight.  I don't know why I automatically distrusted the SS department. I guess I've been listening to too much propaganda.


----------



## Butterfly (Nov 1, 2015)

Do check on that "Extra Help" soon.  My sister was disabled, on SSI, and we got that extra help for her before she was old enough for regular social security retirement.  It pays the monthly $104 premium and also lowered her Rx co-pays to almost nothing -- I think it may be a joint federal/state thing (or set up by the feds and administered by the state).  Anyway, we got it for my niece, also, when she was so ill the year before she died (she was only 40 when she died back in January).  Eligibility is based on total income.  The SS people can tell you how to go about applying.


----------



## Ina (Nov 1, 2015)

Butterfly, I think that I'll just take a day, and go to the SS office.  That way I can bring up all ofthe points I recieve from this thread.  So please, if you, or anyone thinks of anything pertinent in the next week, it would help me in making a desision as to whether I even want to try for a roommate.


----------



## Warrigal (Nov 1, 2015)

applecruncher said:


> I'd call them (SS) and ask.



They may have a website where you can explore your options but ultimately you will need to make an appointment to talk to someone at SS who can advise you. I would try to avoid counter staff because in my experience they often give conflicting advice. You need someone who has the role of financial advisor who can guide you in your application/forms etc so that you receive your best, correct entitlement.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Nov 2, 2015)

Ina said:


> @ Applecruncher, Aprilsun, and Butterfly,
> Thank you all for your answers, and I will be calling the 800 SS number.  It does look like I'm not yet eligble for the supplements, and now I feel much better that I still have plenty of time to get things straight.  I don't know why I automatically distrusted the SS department. I guess I've been listening to too much propaganda.



My past experience is trust the SSA, they are one of the few best government agencies IMHO.. 

It is my understanding that everyone who turns *65* is eligible for Medicare.


----------



## Butterfly (Nov 2, 2015)

Warrigal said:


> They may have a website where you can explore your options but ultimately you will need to make an appointment to talk to someone at SS who can advise you. I would try to avoid counter staff because in my experience they often give conflicting advice. You need someone who has the role of financial advisor who can guide you in your application/forms etc so that you receive your best, correct entitlement.



*YES!  That's why you are better off talking to someone at the main 800 number.  They are the experts and they have the resources to really try to sort out your issues.  *The local offices just don't offer much real help, and in my experience in dealing with my terminally ill niece's issues with disability and SSI, they often give you information that simply isn't true especially if your situation is complex.

You can make a telephone appointment to talk to the 800 office so you don't have to hold forever to wait to talk to them.  They can pull up your history using your SS number.


----------



## Butterfly (Nov 2, 2015)

Ken N Tx said:


> My past experience is trust the SSA, they are one of the few best government agencies IMHO..
> 
> It is my understanding that everyone who turns *65* is eligible for Medicare.



Yes, you are right; but if you are already on Medicare because you have been on disability and SSI for some time it can get squirrely when you move from your disability and SSI income to your real Social Security income.


----------



## Dudewho (Nov 3, 2015)

When you have Medicare Part A and Part B regardless of your age you can get a medicare supplement insurance policy.
Premiums for pre-65 individuals are usually expensive and you will have limited choices on plans available to you. Premiums will drop when you turn 65.
 You can check in your area for Medicare Advantage part C plans, they will have lower premium and can include prescription drug coverage.
If you choose to stick with just Original Medicare you can select a part D prescription drug anytime you have Medicare Part A or Part B.


----------



## MJC-56 (Nov 3, 2015)

Ina When you are on Social Security Disabilty and under 65 you can get a Medicare Supplement without going through Medical Underwritting only during the first six months after your Medicare Part B effective date.  After that, you can be rated or denied a Supplement.
What you should consider is a Medicare Advantage plan for now.  It will at least limit your out-of-pocket risk.  But, plans are different in every county and you will be limited in your choice of doctors /network.
When you turn 65 you will have an Initial Enrollment period - during that time you can get any Medicare Supplement at the best price available without any medical underwritting.  See page 39 of this Medicare publication:  https://www.medicare.gov/pubs/pdf/02110.pdf


----------

